
Criticize Donald Trump, get your site smashed offline from Russia - triplesec
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/09/30/criticizing_donald_trump_will_get_you_ddosed_off_the_internet/?mt=1475544481666
======
will_doz
All of this Russia talk is very suspicious to me. I saw an article last week
that Russians were somehow already hacking US voting machines. Voting (besides
absentee) hasn't even started yet, so it doesn't make any sense.

This seems like some careful planting of information so if Trump does win,
Russia will be blamed for 'hacking the vote'.

When the DNC was hacked, there were calls to go after the people that did it.
When Trump's tax returns were illegally obtained, nobody cares about who
illegally retrieved this information.

I just wish this double standard would stop. It's pretty sick that illegal
activity is justified by any means to justify the ends.

Voting for Trump probably won't stop this, but it sure will be a large slap to
all of the mainstream media that is clearly biased against the enemies of the
DNC, including Bernie Sanders.

